# Bring it San Fran.



## drhunter1 (Jan 13, 2013)

We aint skeered!


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, believe me they will!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 13, 2013)

tcward said:


> Oh, believe me they will!



Good Lord folks! We won! Bring it. Everybody said the would beat us! We can beat anybody and we will!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 13, 2013)

San fran wins...


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 13, 2013)

arrow3 said:


> san fran wins...



rong!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't think SF QB can have two big games in a row without atleast getting hurt. Running with that reckless abandon is hazardess to your health


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

They'll shellack us.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 13, 2013)

kevincox said:


> I don't think SF QB can have two big games in a row without atleast getting hurt. Running with that reckless abandon is hazardess to your health



He's not going to get hurt! He's a great talent, no doubt about it, but hes got to come to our house and thats a huge advantage! 

We goin to the superbowl! And then.......


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> San fran wins...



Now.... B don't be mad cause the Pack got smacked. And yes the Falcons better bring it or they'll get beat. The Niners are for real.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 13, 2013)

As much as Seattle's qb ran on us today...he's not near the runner that SF's qb is.  Hate to say it, but I think SF blows us out.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 13, 2013)

We don't figure out real quick how to wrap up and tackle it will definitely get ugly.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 13, 2013)

If the Falcons D plays like they did in the second half, they'll get smoked like a cheap yard bird. And if they need to demand a refund for Duta Robinsons contract. He can't cover or tackle if his life depended on it.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 13, 2013)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> They'll shellack us.



And we'll fire Mike and Mark on the same day.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 13, 2013)

What a bunch of nanny does! They said we couldn't beat Seatle. We beat them. They said we couldn't beat NY. We beat them. We are at home folks and we will beat the 49ers. Mark it down.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 14, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> What a bunch of nanny does! They said we couldn't beat Seatle. We beat them. They said we couldn't beat NY. We beat them. We are at home folks and we will beat the 49ers. Mark it down.



Bless your heart.......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> San fran wins...





Sugar HillDawg said:


> They'll shellack us.





Unicoidawg said:


> Now.... B don't be mad cause the Pack got smacked. And yes the Falcons better bring it or they'll get beat. The Niners are for real.





alphachief said:


> As much as Seattle's qb ran on us today...he's not near the runner that SF's qb is.  Hate to say it, but I think SF blows us out.





Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> We don't figure out real quick how to wrap up and tackle it will definitely get ugly.





biggdogg said:


> If the Falcons D plays like they did in the second half, they'll get smoked like a cheap yard bird. And if they need to demand a refund for Duta Robinsons contract. He can't cover or tackle if his life depended on it.





Muddyfoots said:


> And we'll fire Mike and Mark on the same day.




YEP, these are just some of the reasons that I made my statement in this linked thread:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=734624


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 14, 2013)

The dirty birds need a pass rush - period.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 14, 2013)

Most of the wins this year have not been pretty wins. They just find a way to get the win. The 49ers game will be an interesting one.


----------



## marknga (Jan 14, 2013)

Falcons will take care of business... of course they might tick me off before the time runs off the clock but they will beat SF.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re:*

Seattle and San Fran played twice this year.
October 18 -  San Fran wins 13-6  -- Only 1 touchdown scored for either team. Defensive struggle
December 23 -  Seatlle dominates 42-13   

Yes the Falcons really stunk in the 2nd half as they were playing far too conservative with the big lead. But Seattle was probably the hottest team in the NFL and they moved the ball the whole game (just didn't score), until the Falcons eeked out a win yesterday.  So my thoughts, it's going to be very close, but it has little to do with the 49er's.  It's has everything to do with the Falcons not playing a full 4 quarters (they haven't this year).  If the Falcons correct this, it won't be close.

IF... what a big word!!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 14, 2013)

The Falcons didn't have much of pass rush yesterday because that was the defensive design. Their design was to keep contain on both Wilson and Lynch. They pretty much did both yesterday. 

They were going to make him beat them from the pocket and it was pure genious. He almost did it, but he didn't. Falcons win. Deal with it!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

formula1 said:


> Seattle and San Fran played twice this year.
> October 18 -  San Fran wins 13-6  -- Only 1 touchdown scored for either team. Defensive struggle
> December 23 -  Seatlle dominates 42-13
> 
> ...


Great post, I was just about to pull those games and post the scores!


drhunter1 said:


> Falcons win. Deal with it!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 14, 2013)

Two Words....................STILL ALIVE!

I am really glad to see some Great players finally get their first Playoff win...............Congrats!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jamie Dukes just made a great point. If it had been Ben Rothlisburger or Tom Brady that brought their team back from defeat there would be talk about greatest QB of all time blah blah blah.

Matt Ryan is a great QB. He's in Atlanta though and so he will never get the credit. If he were playing in any other city he would be held up for his greatness.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 14, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> Jamie Dukes just made a great point. If it had been Ben Rothlisburger or Tom Brady that brought their team back from defeat there would be talk about greatest QB of all time blah blah blah.
> 
> Oops, I forgot, The best player for the Falcons turned out to be the Head Coach of the Seahawks when he called the timeout that ended up losing the game for his team because of the missed field goal and giving the Falcon's kicker another chance.
> 
> Matt Ryan is a great QB. He's in Atlanta though and so he will never get the credit. If he were playing in any other city he would be held up for his greatness.



There I fixed it for you.  Just keep drinking that koolaid !!!


----------



## SowGreen (Jan 14, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> The Falcons didn't have much of pass rush yesterday because that was the defensive design. Their design was to keep contain on both Wilson and Lynch. They pretty much did both yesterday.
> 
> They were going to make him beat them from the pocket and it was pure genious. He almost did it, but he didn't. Falcons win. Deal with it!



Great post. Our defensive gameplan was good theory and it worked. We will have a similar gameplan against SF and it will work as well. Just like formula1 said Seattle torched SF just 3 weeks ago. 

Lynch ran for 111 yards against SF and ran for 46 against us. Gore ran for 28 yards, team had 85 total, against Seattle and Turner ran for 98, team had 167 total. 

Kaepernick had a hard time with the crowd noise at Seattle and will have the same problem at the dome. This will be another close game like most of the Falcon's games but Falcons will prevail.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2013)

San Fran is going to stomp a mudhole in the falcons.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 14, 2013)

alphachief said:


> As much as Seattle's qb ran on us today...he's not near the runner that SF's qb is.  Hate to say it, but I think SF blows us out.



Maybe but the defense doesn't have to have a great game for the Falcons to beat SF.  No reason to think we can stop the SF offense and no reason to think SF will not score 30 or more.  But the Falcons can score points with anyone this side of New England right now, especially if they run the ball against SF any where near the way they did against Seattle.  The Falcons could very well win a shootout; 42 to 38 type game; would not be a great stretch; especially since they are indoors....


----------



## marknga (Jan 14, 2013)

Matty Ice after the game


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 14, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> San Fran is going to stomp a mudhole in the falcons.



We shall see. I bet you thought the Seahawks were going to win too.


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 14, 2013)

San fran takes this one


----------



## shea900 (Jan 14, 2013)

Go Falcons !!!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 15, 2013)

go falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i beleive we will have a very hard time containing and tackeling this kapernick dude!!!!!!!!
but i think the falcons offence will out out drive and outscore the 49rs!!!!!!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 15, 2013)

waterdogs said:


> San fran takes this one



Why?


----------



## Jasper (Jan 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oops, I forgot, The best player for the Falcons turned out to be the Head Coach of the Patriots when he called the timeout that ended up losing the game for his team because of the missed field goal and giving the Falcon's kicker another chance. There I fixed it for you.  Just keep drinking that koolaid !!!



Dang, so it was Belichick that screwed up! And all this time Carroll has been getting the blame...........


----------



## nickel back (Jan 15, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> We shall see. I bet you thought the Seahawks were going to win too.



I did...and they should have,glad th Falcons pullrd it off though.

up 20-0 and haft to come back in the last few seconds to win,that will not fly against SF.(just saying)

p.s.  also the NFL still sucks.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 15, 2013)

We are talking some major, major team psyche this time on the part of the Falcons.  You just know everybody down to the waterboy is going to be psyched to the max thinking this is their game to win somehow down to the last man standing.    Plus with already the best W-L record in the NFC they should be the favored team except playing like a hungry 21 underdog for two halves.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re:*

The best thing to add to the hunger for the Falcons should be that they are now 4.5 point underdogs in their own house. I think that is amazing!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 15, 2013)

Jasper said:


> Dang, so it was Belichick that screwed up! And all this time Carroll has been getting the blame...........




Jasper, that is the only way that I can find out if you guys are really paying attention !!!   Like I said in the other thread, I watched too many football games this past weekend for sure.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jasper, that is the only way that I can find out if you guys are really paying attention !!!   Like I said in the other thread, I watched too many football games this past weekend for sure.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 15, 2013)

The Falcons not need to much of a pass rush. They need to hold the line and move laterally, if they do this Kapernick wont have lanes to run. Make him run sideline to sideline. If our ends rush to fast up the field he will gain 5 yards a run.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 15, 2013)

I almost forgot about one more very important aspect.  The old West division rivalry. This one is for us old fans.

We would love to see a little payback for all those years of Montana-Rice padding their record books on top of us.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 15, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I did...and they should have,glad th Falcons pullrd it off though.
> 
> up 20-0 and haft to come back in the last few seconds to win,that will not fly against SF.(just saying)
> 
> p.s.  also the NFL still sucks.



If the NFL sucks then why are you worried about who wins or who loses?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2013)

I am not sanguine as to the Falcons prospects against Frisco. They have one more choke left in them this season.


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 15, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> Why?



Falcons have came back to win in the last minute of 7 games this year. I know a win is a win, but they have won some close ones, but San Fran is a better all around team. I give the Falcons credit, they did what they needed to do to win. I just don't see them as a all around team like the 49ers. If the Falcons go the the Super Bowl in NEW ORLEANS, Im sure the Saints fans will come up with something better to toss at the bus instead of eggs.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 16, 2013)

waterdogs said:


> Falcons have came back to win in the last minute of 7 games this year. I know a win is a win, but they have won some close ones, but San Fran is a better all around team. I give the Falcons credit, they did what they needed to do to win. I just don't see them as a all around team like the 49ers. If the Falcons go the the Super Bowl in NEW ORLEANS, Im sure the Saints fans will come up with something better to toss at the bus instead of eggs.



Well I can take the tme to debate this on all points but it more than likely wasted time. Everybody is entitled to their opinion.

I will say this. It was only 4 weeks ago when the team we just beat, beat the breaks off the 49ers. Now I know that doesn't account for everything, but it accounts for something.
Every time we weren't supposed to beat somebody as declared by the Wizards of Smart, we beat them. Still everyone has something negative to dwell on.

We will beat the 49ers and I will be serving that special pie filled with a bigger than average black bird to many on this forum.

Make book on it. We're going to the Superbowl and we're going to win.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 16, 2013)

SuperBowl...... Win.....?
Attaboy! Riiiiiise Up!


----------



## TJay (Jan 16, 2013)

Any given Sunday...  I think the Falcons are legitimate underdogs the Niners are a more well rounded team and the Falcons have weaknesses.  That being said it is nice to see the spotlight glaring down on Kaepernick.  The Niners themselves get a little love but mostly it's about Kaepernick, Kaepernick this, Kaepernick that, they've got him doing everthing but selling hotdogs at halftime.  That's a LOT of pressure.  He is talented but he's still a kid.  The Falcons are homefield underdogs barely expected to show up against the mighty Niners.  Gotta love it.  Rise Up!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 16, 2013)

I watched the replay of the 49's and Packers game last night.
The Packers defense was not good, and had no contain on Kaepernick.

Kaepernick throws the ball 2 speeds; 98, or 99 mph.
Jam his receivers on the line to mess up the timing, don't give the kid open running lanes, and the Falcons may have a shot at some Int's.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2013)

elfiii said:


> They have one more choke left in them this season.



Yep


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think you will see a lot of press coverage on the outside, the thing we have to be careful of is the middle of the field.  Zach Miller ate us up last weekend and Vernon Davis is a beast.

The keys to the game are three fold.  

1. Get pressure up the middle to force Kap outside.  
2.  Maintain gap intergrity.
3.  Run the ball.

I think Samuel gets a at least one pick this game and expect Decoud to have a big game as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2013)

Falcons play a complete game and win a close one.


----------



## Rackbuster (Jan 16, 2013)

Gonna be a clash of the birds in the Superbowl as the Falcons take on the Ravens.
The Falcons need to come out in the hurry up offense more as Matt does his best work there.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 16, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I am not sanguine as to the Falcons prospects against Frisco. They have one more choke left in them this season.



Why with the negative waves Moriarty?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 16, 2013)

Football really comes down to individual match-ups at all positions. I like our chances, we match up well. 
Our offense is so loaded with talent that they can't cover everyone.
Just need to get the game going our way early on.
I would like to see the Falcons play the Ravens in the Super bowl.

Rise Up !!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 16, 2013)

9'ers by 10


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't like the matchup.

Feel we need to roll the pocket and use hurry up, alot.

I'm skeptical, but think we can win.


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2013)

A different 49er team shows up each week. Hopefully the one the Seahawks crushed will show.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 17, 2013)

*Falcons will win in a shoot out*

Kapernick has started only 8 games. Look at his stats for the rest of his starts. Green Bay did not game plan for him to run. Falcons are 4-1 this year against the top 3 mobile QBs in the league. (Cam, Russell Wilson and RG3)
The crowd noise will effect him. I'm not convinced he is the next Joe Montana yet.
Their secondary is not as good in coverage as Seattle's and we have 2 stud receivers. Matt Ryan will eat them up.
Yes their D line is better, but if you run at their stud pass rushers it slows them down or opens it up for Gonzales and Rogers.
Crabtree is his only reciver to throw to. Assante Samuel can take him out of play. Vernon Davis will have a good game just like Seattle's TE did. Randy Moss is wore out.
They can shut down Frank Gore just like they did Marshawn Lynch.

Don't drink ESPN's koolaid. This is a good football team that doesn't make mistakes. Last week's game is over.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Whitefeather said:


> Kapernick has started only 8 games. Look at his stats for the rest of his starts. Green Bay did not game plan for him to run. Falcons are 4-1 this year against the top 3 mobile QBs in the league. (Cam, Russell Wilson and RG3)
> The crowd noise will effect him. I'm not convinced he is the next Joe Montana yet.
> Their secondary is not as good in coverage as Seattle's and we have 2 stud receivers. Matt Ryan will eat them up.
> Yes their D line is better, but if you run at their stud pass rushers it slows them down or opens it up for Gonzales and Rogers.
> ...



I agree with most of this (especially the last sentence) but I wouldn't sleep on Randy Moss. It's wouldn't surprise me if he had a pretty good game.

The ESPN Koolaid is strong and people lap it up like it was the Gospel.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 17, 2013)

tcward said:


> 9'ers by 10



I keep hearing stuff like this, but nobody seems to want to say why? I'm listening. Why?


----------



## tcward (Jan 17, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> I keep hearing stuff like this, but nobody seems to want to say why? I'm listening. Why?



I just don't think Atlanta has a defense that can stop them. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 18, 2013)

tcward said:


> I just don't think Atlanta has a defense that can stop them. I hope I am wrong.



You may end up being right, but they said the same thing about Seattle and we handled them.

I think people just want to be negative about the Falcons because thats all they know about the Falcons.

I say the win and shut everyone up.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 20, 2013)

Time to Rise Up!
If you want respect, go out an earn it.


----------



## River Rambler (Jan 20, 2013)

alphachief said:


> As much as Seattle's qb ran on us today...he's not near the runner that SF's qb is.  Hate to say it, but I think SF blows us out.



Not a chance.
Falcons take this one, but it still won't convince all the doubters.


----------



## River Rambler (Jan 20, 2013)

Whitefeather said:


> Kapernick has started only 8 games. Look at his stats for the rest of his starts. Green Bay did not game plan for him to run. Falcons are 4-1 this year against the top 3 mobile QBs in the league. (Cam, Russell Wilson and RG3)
> The crowd noise will effect him. I'm not convinced he is the next Joe Montana yet.
> Their secondary is not as good in coverage as Seattle's and we have 2 stud receivers. Matt Ryan will eat them up.
> Yes their D line is better, but if you run at their stud pass rushers it slows them down or opens it up for Gonzales and Rogers.
> ...



Well said. Atlanta wins this game.


----------



## leemckinney (Jan 20, 2013)

Atlanta by 14+.  They will send the 49ers back to the west coast crying.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 20, 2013)

go falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'd love to see the falcons play the ravens in the super bowl!!!!

but i'm afraid the patriots are gonna crush the ravens later today


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 20, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> I keep hearing stuff like this, but nobody seems to want to say why? I'm listening. Why?



Because the silly Falcons are the silly Falcons.

You must be new to Atlanta.

The Falcons have fooled everyone before. Most of us can't be fooled everytime.

In 46 years the Falcons have only played in one game that mattered. They let John Elway show them up in that one.

And this is a team that wants the tax payers to shell out major bucks to build their billionaire owner a new stadium for his team to lose in.  

I've always said the the Falcons will never win a Superbowl in my lifetime. I appear to be correct, 'cause I ain't gonna be around forever.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 20, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> Because the silly Falcons are the silly Falcons.
> 
> You must be new to Atlanta.
> 
> ...



So what you are saying is that X's and O's are not your strong suit. Platitudes and plain ole hating cuz yo team sux bad are what you excell at.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 20, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> So what you are saying is that X's and O's are not your strong suit. Platitudes and plain ole hating cuz yo team sux bad are what you excell at.



Pot meet kettle.

Reading comp owns you.

No hating from me.

As I have stated many times, I'd love to see the Falcons bring one home. I just don't think it will happen anytime soon(next couple decades).

If Gonzales retires at the end of the season the Falcons current window will close IMHO.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 20, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Reading comp owns you.
> 
> ...



I won't go anywhere after this game is over if you won't. I'll be here win or lose.  You can give it to me all you want and I'll have had it coming. But if we win,  well you know whats coming. Don't go run and hide.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 20, 2013)

Epic Fail.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 20, 2013)

well raise my rent
this down to the wire nail biter went the wrong way for my house


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2013)

sea trout said:


> well raise my rent
> this down to the wire nail biter went the wrong way for my house




The good news it that it went the RIGHT WAY for my house !!!!!


----------



## TJay (Jan 20, 2013)

As Maxwell Smart would say "Missed it by 'that' much".


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> San fran wins...





drhunter1 said:


> rong!



Well??


----------

